# Two Brothers in Need of a Safe Loving Home



## Tigger41 (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope someone can help me. I have two cats Felix and Milo. I need to find them a new forever home. They are 2 years old and very affectionate and loving. 
Their friendly natures has caused great problems where a live. At the start of the year Felix came home with a really bad injury to his eye. My vet said it was too localised to his eye to be caused by a car and believes he was kicked in the head.
I tried lots of treatment for months to try and save his eye but it was too badly damaged and had to be removed. I later found out he walked into the path of one of my neighbours who called him over and ultimately decided to kick him. 
As a result I have had to try and keep them both indoors for their own safety. This is not working out at all as particularly Felix is getting very distressed and anxious to go out. No matter how much stimulation I provide at home he is still jumping up at the window trying to get out. This situation is not helped by the fact that I am a single parent and also have to work so can't give them enough one to one attention. 
I have rang countless cat welfare charities which are bursting at the seams and am on waiting lists but have been told the wait is a minimum of 8 months. 
I really love them both but I no I can't give them what they need. A safe environment where they are free to roam. 
If there is anyone who could help me I would really appreciate it. Ideally someone who would like to adopt them both as I wouldn't want them to be separated. They adore each other. I have reported the neighbour also but there was nothing they could do as know one would say they witnessed him doing it. 

I'm so worried everyday. They need better than I can give them. There only young cats and deserve a fulfilled happy life. 

If there is anyone who could help or would be interested in offering them a new forever home please get in touch. Thank you. X


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

have you considered perhaps building a cat run?
this could keep them enclosed in the garden but still allow them outside experience?


----------



## Tigger41 (Aug 6, 2013)

I would love to do that but I don't have a garden. I have a small yard which is big enough to store my bins.


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

Where abouts are you? I can't take your cats because of my own but can certainly ask. Have you asked for homes on your facebook page? If you explain perhaps they are in danger? In the meantime and I know this is difficult all you can really do is get them on the waiting lists and stress to the rescues they are in danger.It sounds like you are a really unselfish person and you are trying to do the right thing. Try some of the more smaller, more local animal charities as well. Take care x


----------



## Tigger41 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for your advice. I'm from Liverpool.
I absolutely love these cats. I no it sounds ridiculous because I am trying to rehome them but it is because I love them I am trying to do what is best. 
I have rang cat charities and explained. I've offered a £200 donation if they could help me but I've heard nothing. 
I've tried advertising on sites such as gum tree in the hope a nice person may enquire. I no that this is the worse thing I cud do but I don't no who else to ask?
A lovely lady text me today telling me about this site. 
I've tried a lot to stimulate them both. Scratching posts climbing frame, toys, balls , Kisses cuddles. Grooming them but still there running at the doors to get outside. 
I took them the vet as Felix has a bald patch. The vet believes its due to excessive grooming. Milo is going very withdraw and not the happy boy he was. The vet has practically told me just to let them out. That I'm making a bad situation worse keeping them indoors when they don't want to be. 
There only 2 years old. They are young cats. Poor Felix has already lost an eye through no fault of his own. I'm living with the guilt everyday because I no they are not happy. 
I will keep trying all the local cat charities. I will get on as many waiting lists as possible. I hope something good comes of it for them. 
Sorry for the rambling just so stressed out. Thank you again. X


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

is your house big enough for a cat activity centre?
maybe try and get something called the bird
or a laser pen
my gang has no interest in going out after some play time with them


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

A cat with only one eye could not be allowed out in the street anyway, no matter where they live. An enclosed garden or cat run would be the only option for letting him back outdoors. I hope you can find a solution to keeping them happy without needing to rehome them


----------



## Tigger41 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. 
If I'm completely honest the house I live in is not big enough for us all to live in let alone to add an activity centre. I'm live here because its all I can afford. It was never a problem when felix and milo went outside as they came home to sleep and play a little. Most of their energy was consumed outdoors. 
Now because of the dangers outside they are stuck inside and it's a small space. That is why they are struggling and distressed. 
I try to stimulate them I have a scratching post a small climbing frame toys balls but they are trying to escape outside constantly. 

Regarding not letting a one eyed cat outside I completely agree but I have been advised by my vet to let Felix go outside. 
He is starting to groom himself excessively and milo has now started pooing and weeing in different areas of the house. This is a recent occurance since i have kept them in. The vet believes this is due to stress and anxiety and the small size of my house is impacting this.

Before it gets said that I should not have got cats if I didn't have the space for them. I lived with my partner in a 4 bedroom house in a nice area when I got them. We split 18 months ago. I live in a very small house now. Me my son and my two cats. It's worked out fine for over a year until this incident. For the past 7 months I have tried to do right by the cats but they are suffering now and it's not acceptable. 

I have really thought long and hard about this. I have asked cat charities for help. Explained my situation the dangers where I live and the unsuitable size of my house for two cats to be inside 24hrs a day. I have offered £200 donation to help me. I want to find them a good home. Not just get rid of them because they are an inconvenience.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

where about in Liverpool are you? 
I have spread the word regarding these two 
maybe you could try some feliway around the house it might help with the overgrooming and other stress related issues
it has really worked wanders for me 

perhaps you could supervise their outside time? my cats go out with me and play with toys etc but then again I do have a garden and does make things easier


----------



## Tigger41 (Aug 6, 2013)

I live in Dovecot. I'm not sure if you no that area of Liverpool?
There are plenty of cats in this area its just that I have some very mean horrible neighbours in the road that I live. 
As i have no garden I have a harness that I take them out on. I can't do it everyday though as I work late some nights so when I get home my son goes straight to bed so I can't leave him unattended in the house alone while I take the cats outside. 

Thanks for all your help I really appreciate it.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Tigger41 said:


> I live in Dovecot. I'm not sure if you no that area of Liverpool?
> There are plenty of cats in this area its just that I have some very mean horrible neighbours in the road that I live.
> As i have no garden I have a harness that I take them out on. I can't do it everyday though as I work late some nights so when I get home my son goes straight to bed so I can't leave him unattended in the house alone while I take the cats outside.
> 
> Thanks for all your help I really appreciate it.


ahhh im from toxteth and the people around here aren't exactly cat friendly either 
is there no family that could take them?
where the people not prosecuted for attacking your cat?


----------



## Tigger41 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've asked a lot of my family members but most of them have large dogs. This includes my mum and dad who have a German shepherd. I have also asked people in work do they no anyone. 
The person who kicked Felix was given a warning. They said they couldn't prosecute as there was knowing willing to stand up and say they witnessed him doing it. They couldn't prove it was him. He obviously denied everything.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have a friend who has a large German shepherd female....and 6 cats. The dog LOVES _her_ cats although she would chase any strange cat when out.


----------

